# 1939 Elgin AKA The Patina Queen



## Scribble (Oct 11, 2018)

This is how she started out, straight out of Pocatello Idaho. Haven't been able to start working this this old girl because of how Krusty she was, soaked her for a month with BP Blaster just so I could disassemble with out striping all the components.



And this is after I rebuilt the head set, bottom bracket, and cleaned the heck out of it I also rubbed boiled linseed oil in the the patina. And I started the aging process one the chain guard, it was bare metal when I got it.



























I'm gonna star rebuilding the wheels once I get another set of finned hubs, @GuitarlCarl was nice enough to sell me the set he had.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 11, 2018)

That’s gonna look good when done, great look to her.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 12, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> That’s gonna look good when done, great look to her.




Ya she should be a looker, one the the few girly bikes I'll actually ride.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 16, 2018)

Got all the fitment on the chain guard sorted out, and I got the finned hubs in the mail now I just need to start building wheels.


----------



## SindeAnn (Oct 17, 2018)

Scribble said:


> View attachment 882089
> This is how she started out, straight out of Pocatello Idaho. Haven't been able to start working this this old girl because of how Krusty she was, soaked her for a month with BP Blaster just so I could disassemble with out striping all the components.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Looking forward to seeing the finished pics.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 17, 2018)

SindeAnn said:


> Nice! Looking forward to seeing the finished pics.




Thanks


----------



## Scribble (Oct 19, 2018)

Building up some wheels, This is always an interesting process. Every wheel set I've ever build is different & has it's own little quirks.















Before and after on the rims with the linseed oil, right rim is oiled left is not.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 21, 2018)

Closing in on the end here, mounted uo the tires next up is finished pics


----------



## Scribble (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Oct 22, 2018)

I love a story with a happy ending...Excellent job on your project . Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## StoneWoods (Oct 24, 2018)

Another tactic for the chainguard would be to grease parts of it before paint, then paint it, and wipe the grease away revealing bare metal.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 28, 2018)

cool project , turned out nice , great job ☺


----------

